# Gas gauge fix?



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a 1970 GTO and I'm pretty sure the gas gauge is not correct ... So can I assume that the first thing to swap out is the sender unit in the tank?


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

What is your gas gauge doing? I had a bad ground in the dash, would read E when lights were on.


----------



## Amigo-2k (Jun 18, 2011)

It is stuck on F. My shop replaced the sending unit and all it well now ....


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

You can unplug the sender from the harness and test the gauge. On my 69, the plug is next to the trunk latch, driver side, it is the tan wire. With the key on, sender unpluged, the gauge will read full, then using a jumper wire ground the terminal on the harness plug to the body, tan also. The gauge should go to empty with the key still on. If it checks out, then check the sender ground. It is in front of the tank above the rearend, next to the passenger side tank mounting strap, make sure it has good contact, you might want to sand the area to bare metal. If this all looks good, then the sender might be stuck in the up position, I've seen it before. Or the sender is bad. Hope this helps.


----------

